# My pigeon flew away!!



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a problem with one new young pigeon.. On release after several weeks in my loft.. she flew with my flock up to my roof.. but was frightened by a tree growing near the roof.. so would not land… Instead she kept flying vertically up and up.. very high alone… then suddenly flew off in a straight line into the distance.

She did not return that night.. and I thought she had flow back to her old home… over 350 miles away… even though she had never been flown there. 

Next day I let my birds out for flying and she turned up later.. but she would not mix with my birds and sat on a neighbours house.. flew down to have a drink from my pond and then flew off into the distance again.. not to return this evening.

I have never had this problem before… and I have introduced many new birds. During her settling in period I used to put her and her mate in a cage up on the loft roof.. and at various places in the garden.. so she got used to the surroundings. 

Now she is acting really flighty and wild. I hope she comes back tomorrow. 

I thought she would be hungry for food and return to the loft.. but she won’t go near it. 

Do you have any helpful advise for me about how to re capture her.. and how to go about better training?

Thanks.


----------



## KateF1029 (Jul 7, 2015)

I saw that no one replied yet so i figured id say how sad i am that u r in this situation and i hope she comes back soon. i am new to raising pigeons but i would think that if she came back once she will come back again. maybe she found another place she can eat with less birds around and is staying over there? or maybe if she is very tamed she landed on someone and they adopted her? very unlikely of that tho... i think she will be back! please let us know if she comes back!


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

KateF1029 said:


> I saw that no one replied yet so i figured id say how sad i am that u r in this situation and i hope she comes back soon. i am new to raising pigeons but i would think that if she came back once she will come back again. maybe she found another place she can eat with less birds around and is staying over there? or maybe if she is very tamed she landed on someone and they adopted her? very unlikely of that tho... i think she will be back! please let us know if she comes back!




I think she is enjoying herself too much with all the new found freedom.

I am going to put her nest mate out in a cage on the lawn to see if that draws her in. 

I can't see her at all today.. but maybe she will come back again when I let the other birds out this afternoon for their flying time.


----------



## KateF1029 (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe having her favorite food in or near the cage w her mate will help too?? if she comes back n sees him n food, she wont be able to resist! lol & good luck!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Dont put her mate on the grass, put her mate in a cage hung beside the flight deck, then put a few grains and only a few pigeon seed grains or even small canary type seeds on flight deck or landing board with a small jar of water. See if she comes down, I had a he stay out for 5 days and nothing would bring her down until I hit the magic number of a total of 5 birds released, not 2 or 3 or 4, HAD to be 5 and when I did that, she came like a rocket down out of the tree onto the coop then trapped in with the rest. In her bird mind, it was SAFETY in numbers and the magic number was 5 lol for some strange reason, but it worked.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's how I got back my fledgling:.

He flew out of fear and went back side of my home and I kept calling, he did see but didn't return. 
Next morning I kept my three more birds out in their cages and kept feed and water in his cage. He was flying over our house but wasn't landing although he seemed very scared . he was recognizing me too. So after flying over house and neighborhood many times he finally got his way back home but he was very feared. He was hungry too so I stayed far and kept calling and kept talking to other birds softly and so by seeing rest of the flock he came near the cages and went into an empty cage with feed and water to eat and I rushed and immediately closed the door.
Keeping their mates or rest of the flock birds in cages usually help them coming back so try it next time.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks CBL, you were the one who was with me in every possible way in that tough time when he flew. CBL guided me a lot.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes Kiddy I remember and was SO happy with you and for you at the time, was a great relief, you did a great job, and was sorry for the worry it caused you, but Sweetu is happy and home now safe. We slept good that night lol.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes that was a great success we had and slept relaxed after that  
So Jak hoping here that your pigeon too returns in the same way following advices here. Do keep us posted.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. all very helpful advise.

I put her brother in a cage hung next to the entrance to the loft... and a small amount of peanuts (their favourite food) on the ground near him.

But so far today not seen the escaped one at all.

I will let my birds out early this afternoon and see if they can tempt her to show herself.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

YES.. I GOT HER BACK IN THE COOP!!!

I did not see her at all yesterday.. until the afternoon.. when I spotter her flying really high over head... she was enjoying the stormy windy weather. She stayed flying and swooping about for a few hours.. before landing on my house roof.

I let my pigeons out to try to temp her back.. but again she was not interested in joining them... even when they were flying.. she seems to prefer her own company.. and then she flew away again.

In the evening all my birds had returned to roost.. and as I went to lock up the coop I spotter my missing bird sitting on the ground next to the coop door.. but she could not work out how to get back in.. as there is a step up to the door. 

I was able to go up to her and pick her up. Once back inside she seemed to relax and went to her roost... but I was surprised she was not hungry or thirsty.. I think she was getting food someplace outside.. that may have been why she was so slow to return.

So now I have a few questions about letting her out again...

Should I wait a few more days / weeks?

Why does she not join in with the other pigeons.. seeming to want to be a loner? I have not seen any of the other birds picking on her. I don't want her to tempt my good birds into bad behaviour like following her away. 

It is a good ideas to clip a few of her flight feather to reduce her flight? 

Any other advise?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad your bird is back!
,


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Good to hear you got her back, Jak!

Put her in the settling cage for few more days until she gets comfy with using the trap door and respond to the feed call. Is her mate settled to your loft? If yes let them lay to win her loyality to the loft. He can make her feel at ease at your loft. If you don't want squabs from her use fake eggs.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jak......I would carry on with your normal routine....I think the fact she was returning is evidence enough she knows where she belongs . It seems every now and again there is always an odd pigeon slow on learning how to home & regain entry back in the loft . The bird will learn ....unfortunately when a bird gives you a scare like this it can make you cautious .

I've had it happen to me .....and I've found it best to just carry on ...they learn eventually !


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great that she returned. Glad for you


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great advise.

It seems her few days of craziness have tired her out. I decided to allow her out with the rest of the flock... I opened the door and they all flew out.. but she was happy to stay inside! She did not venture out at all.

See what she does tomorrow... but I think now she knows where her home is!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jak2002003 said:


> I have a problem with one new young pigeon.. On release after several weeks in my loft.. she flew with my flock up to my roof.. but was frightened by a tree growing near the roof.. so would not land… Instead she kept flying vertically up and up.. very high alone… then suddenly flew off in a straight line into the distance.
> 
> She did not return that night.. and I thought she had flow back to her old home… over 350 miles away… even though she had never been flown there.
> 
> ...


My Advice would be to just accept this bird as a wild type acting bird, some are like that. They do mellow with age though. If the bird gets hungry enough it will want in to eat, the problem is it was not taught how to get in. You have to do the cage method with a trap door going into the loft . The cage sits in front of it and they sit out there, when you call them in to eat they learn to use the trap door, they also learn a feed call, if they know that they will trap in to eat, so both of those things have to happen so the bird will know where , when and how to get in the loft.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*update*

Just a quick update about my wayward pigeon.

Since her few days on the run, or wing, she will not leave the coop at all!

All the birds go out to fly in the afternoon and return for the evening feed.. but she won't go out with them... even if I encourage her towards to open door she keeps flying back inside. Seems she has gone from one extreme to the other!

I am sure in time she will fit in. Her mate is coming and going and has integrated with the rest of the flock.. but she is a loner... even through none of the other birds pick on her or chase her.. she likes to do her own thing. Its interesting how they all have they own personality.


----------

